# BUG Report: Possessed 921



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

I have had my 921 for 2.5 days and it apparently died Friday morning. 

All I did was unplug the thing so I could move it to get to the back connectors and here is what happened:

The Dish logo would come up, it would then say "acquiring sat signal' and then nothing but a black screen.
NONE of the buttons on the remote did anything (except the power button on the front panel would toggle between green and off ) nor anything on the front panel.
Heck, even the SD/HD lights were both out.

2 hours on the phone with DISH having me unplug the thing,yank the smart card a bunch of times and nothing worked.
So, DISH decided it was dead and is shipping me a new one.

That is just the beginning of the story.


I left the 921 unplugged all afternoon for over 4 hours as I had other things to do. 
Then, I went to yank the 921 out and re-connect my 6000 till the replacement 921 unit shows up 
On a whim, I plugged the 921 in and after it booted, it magically worked - ALMOST.

Got a picture, it responded to the remote,etc. and everything worked but it was missing most but not all of my channels. 

Made another call to DISH who had me test various transponders (they all showed around 125) and the CSR said "It must still be broken so wait until the replacement unit comes"

In frustration, I unplugged/replugged in the 921 again and my possessed 921 now worked 100%.
After THIS reboot all my subscribed channels showed up again!

Worked fine from around 9 PM last night and is still working fine this morning.

This is a very simple configuration:
1) I have NO OTA antennas hooked to this unit. 
2) No switches. The 500 twin cables are connected to each input so all it sees is 110/119.
3) Check switch says "500 Twin" and both tuner 1 and 2 show 110/119
4) SW rev is 145



So, how do I report this as a single bug?

I would think DISH would want to get to the bottom of this cause if it happens to more than one person, it is going to cost them a lot of money sending out possibly unnecessary replacement 921's. 

I am still going to swap this one out when the 'replacement' 921 shows up just in case this was a HW problem.

Joe


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like a hardware issue to me.


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sounds like a hardware issue to me.


Maybe and maybe not.

I recalling unplugging it when it was recording. I think I had 2 recordings going on.
I am not going to try that again but someone else can

It is still working perfectly so I guess whatever bug DISH finds when they get this receiver (no hurry cause this one is working fine now) from me, will eventually get fixed in a new SW load.

Joe


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

JoeQ said:


> I would think DISH would want to get to the bottom of this cause if it happens to more than one person, it is going to cost them a lot of money sending out possibly unnecessary replacement 921's.
> 
> I am still going to swap this one out when the 'replacement' 921 shows up just in case this was a HW problem.
> 
> Joe


Do not swap your unit the root of the problem is the tech support knows very little about the unit. It sounds like there was a s/w update in progress that you kept disturbing. the updates are very slow and the rec must be left alone to complete them if you reboot in the middle it will just delay the process. The update can take an hour+ to download and 2+ hours to install when you leave it alone! I would not change the rec. unless the problem repeats itself. I am speaking on this matter from experience with 4 different 921 I saw very similar issues with one and it was caused by my impatience and not allowing the s/w to update properly.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

The other evening I simply turned the unit on and it took 45 minutes of reboot attempts before it worked. It wasn't recording at the time . It wasn't down loading software. It was doing nothing.

What a pain in the ---


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

ayalbaram said:


> It sounds like there was a s/w update in progress that you kept disturbing.


I went through the 45 minute wait 4 days ago wen I first installled this unit.
The SW rev has not changed since then. 
It was L145 when I finished installing it and it is still L145.


----------

